# Starting TF Group in VA



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you looking for hard line TF or just reasonably TF? There is quite a discussion on both this group as well as FB. I always considered myself TF, but since I use powdered sugar and diatomaceous earth, the hardliners say I'm a "treater". You might want to clarify what kind of group you are wanting to have. The Colonial Beekeepers and Nansemond bee club, 2 of my local groups, are mostly chemical treatment free. Nice not to have them always saying "put this or put that in your hive". And of course, my topbar hive group Hampton Roads Beekeepers is mostly treatment free as well.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

I would say I lean to the soft side. I also use organic management. I'm not into the Bond method but I don't believe that bees need to be on a chemical treatment schedule. I just wouldn't want those bees.
Its disturbing when folks inadvertently turn good bees into chemical addicted bees. We aren't keepers of thousands of hives so we shouldn't be keeping that type of stock. I'm sure the folks who have a few dozen laying hens don't keep them in 1cubic foot cages, cut their beaks off and pump them full of antibiotics. (sorry, soap box) 
It's getting tough to define beekeeping; you have beekeeping and commercial beekeeping and our methods are very different. I use small cell bees, soft organic management (no OA) and brood breaks to control mites. In the winter I use dry sugar for emergency feed and if we have a drought I will feed pure sugar syrup. 
So maybe I should change the heading to Organically Managed Beekeeping.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Scout142 (May 23, 2017)

Its re-assuring to know that there are other TF leaning, or otherwise organic Beeks near by. I'm just getting through my first summer with a top bar hive which I chose specifically for simplicity and initial cost. It was fun to build! Plus, Michael Bush's style appeals to me. I have fed the girls syrup and have used diatomaceous earth as well as nematodes under my hive because they were given to me. I have seen a few beetles, a few wax moth larvae (I think) and a few mites, but it seems my girls are doing OK. I don't see my efforts as "treating" like pumping chemicals or antibiotics into the hive is "treating". Facilitating optimal conditions is a far cry from some of the scary stuff I've seen done on you tube! After all, I want to be a beekeeper, not a bee watcher or a bee farmer. I'm gonna help the girls help themselves!
I realize my opinion needs to be discounted for lack of experience, however I know enough to know that pedantic hardliners one way or the other are off putting and one reason why I'm not much interested in clubs....yet. Besides, I'm not all that social  I am curious to hear about what issues you are having and may someday get off the fence and join a club. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Scout142 said:


> Its re-assuring to know that there are other TF leaning, or otherwise organic Beeks near by. I'm just getting through my first summer with a top bar hive which I chose specifically for simplicity and initial cost. It was fun to build! Plus, Michael Bush's style appeals to me. I have fed the girls syrup and have used diatomaceous earth as well as nematodes under my hive because they were given to me. I have seen a few beetles, a few wax moth larvae (I think) and a few mites, but it seems my girls are doing OK. I don't see my efforts as "treating" like pumping chemicals or antibiotics into the hive is "treating". Facilitating optimal conditions is a far cry from some of the scary stuff I've seen done on you tube! After all, I want to be a beekeeper, not a bee watcher or a bee farmer. I'm gonna help the girls help themselves!
> I realize my opinion needs to be discounted for lack of experience, however I know enough to know that pedantic hardliners one way or the other are off putting and one reason why I'm not much interested in clubs....yet. Besides, I'm not all that social  I am curious to hear about what issues you are having and may someday get off the fence and join a club. Best of luck to you.


Have you been to my topbar hive meetings at McDonald Garden Center yet? Or to the Colonial Beekeepers in Yorktown? Not sure if I've met you yet.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Rats, and to think I just did my first ever treatment with Apivar. Are you inerested in forming a group that simply places an emphasis on TF? I would be interested in joining a local group to share information with. Ashland is 30 miles from my house here in Aylett.
Will charliemac be trying it again next year? He is just on the other side of the river from me.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

JW
It's never too late, hahaha
Yes Charlie has gotten a couple of nucs. He is on the ball.
No one here is going to condemn anyone for learning and doing what they think they need to do. If I had a hive that needs help I'd help it and watch it next year. Then try to get it back to TF.
That is why I'm trying to get this group started. So we can share our experience.
Pm me or go to my website so we exchange contact information.
Jeff
www.hivefivebees.com


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

PM sent.


----------

